# Circle Hooks for Crappie?



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Your thoughts on Circle Hooks for Crappie?

A good friend that lives in Missouri uses them all the time, especially in the stumps and brush.

I would think it may cut down on snags when using minnows?


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

absolutely...

used them for years fishing shallow for walleye in the weeds in Canada, eh?


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

I have not got the hang of it yet. too many missed fish. I'm sure it is on me...learning curve.
tried on crappie and lake erie perch.
EB


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

EB1221 said:


> I have not got the hang of it yet. too many missed fish. I'm sure it is on me...learning curve.
> tried on crappie and lake erie perch.
> EB


I like to exaggerate the bend of the hook... the bend that does NOT allow the hook to lay flat on a table that is


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Try some no.6 kahle hooks. Not a better hook out there for float fishing.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

If I'm fishing for crappie with a plain hook it's a eagle claw 214 el ( extra light wire). It can be pulled from brush piles and bent back to shape in seconds. I've landed big cats and walleyed with it. No need for circle hooks just my 2 cents


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

I've caught a few crappie on circle hooks while fishing for saugeye and catfish. I personally love circle hooks and as long as you give the fish a little time, it has increased my hookup rates by quite a bit. And it always hooks them in the side of the mouth. With circle hooks I was told not to set the hook and just start reeling which is what I do. I wait about 20-30 seconds after the fish takes it though.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

That's the beauty of using circle hooks, no hook set needed. I won't use anything else for catfish. They also eliminate swallowed hooks and injured fish.

Truthfully, I hated Circle Hooks when I first started using them. Missed fish after fish.

THEN I learned some valuable tips.
1. Make sure you Offset the hook. Bend it to the right or left. 
2. Snelled hooks work much better. (for me)
3. Train yourself to wait a bit like *Be Like Water* stated...then just start reeling. Once your rod loads up, there's no way that fish is getting off that hook.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I use size 4 hooks for crappie. Dont matter whether they are circle. Just make sure its a big hook.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

The greatest part of crappie fishing is feeling the thump and setting the hook hard. You can keep those circle hooks. They would take the fun out of crappie fishing for me.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya i dont see any real benifits to circle hooks for crappies. Especially if you have to let them "run with it". I use light wire hooks an just straighten them out of brush/hangups.....
And agree. The initial hook set on a big slab is what its all about for me.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

chaunc said:


> The greatest part of crappie fishing is feeling the thump and setting the hook hard. You can keep those circle hooks. They would take the fun out of crappie fishing for me.


i agree 100% i wish i could find some light jigs with some really fine hooks. what i do when fishing snag areas i take pliers and open the hook and bend it back a few times ,to weaken it sometimes it bends enough and i get my jig back.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

rockytop said:


> i agree 100% i wish i could find some light jigs with some really fine hooks. what i do when fishing snag areas i take pliers and open the hook and bend it back a few times ,to weaken it sometimes it bends enough and i get my jig back.


http://www.cabelas.com/product/SOUT...VDQeGCh3cvg9_EAQYASABEgLirvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Glad I posted this, never thought of the light wire hooks and jigs with the same. (bendable hooks)


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Try Curtis he's got some fantastic stuff!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

rockytop said:


> i agree 100% i wish i could find some light jigs with some really fine hooks. what i do when fishing snag areas i take pliers and open the hook and bend it back a few times ,to weaken it sometimes it bends enough and i get my jig back.


get yourself mold and make your own ,and it will help kids to learn how to make jigs.keep them busy the good way.jannetcraft has mold's and hooks.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

When I fish crappies, and not using artificial, I use the Tru-turn hooks, never a problem with them.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I love the Tru-turn hooks for catching gills too...lots a shank sticking out to help with hook removal.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm surprised the sickle hook guys didn't jump into this conversation. On a tip from a top-notch crappie guy, I bought a few sickles late spring this year. Impressive results for hook-ups and retaining fish. Haven't used them long enough to provide commentary on pros and cons with snags. Opinions anyone?


----------

